
A Brief Introduction to Infrastructure Automation - pattrn
https://stephenmann.io/post/a-brief-introduction-to-infrastructure-automation/
======
pkilgore
This pairs really well with the earlier, more general article:
[https://stephenmann.io/post/whats-in-a-production-web-
applic...](https://stephenmann.io/post/whats-in-a-production-web-application/)

I'm a bit new to this, but I found the concept/discussion of immutable
infrastructure particularly interesting:

> Immutable infrastructure allows creating identical replicas of every version
> of an application. This allows you to build auto-scaling mechanisms, to
> replicate issues occurring in a production environment without interfering
> with the actual production environment, to run tests against exact
> production infrastructure before deploying, and much more. These are
> invaluable techniques for any production system.

~~~
pattrn
I'm glad you enjoyed it. Automation has a pretty steep learning curve
(disclaimer: it did when I started learning), but it pays off pretty quickly.
Definitely reach out if you need anything.

